# tell me guys.. whats your game plan?



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

okay guys, I am getting pumped for deer season after seeing my trail cameras! I am making this thread so guys can share there game plan.. here is how it will break down.. tell me what your game plan for opening weekend is...

Bow- My hoyt rampage xt, 55 pounds

Arrow(and broadhead)- easton FMJ, lumenock, 100 grain Hell razors and blood runners. (hell razors for ground blind)

Hunting from what?(tree..etc)- ground blind.

What are you looking for?(trophy,doe..etc)- unless I see 1 of 2 nice, and the monster, just a doe.

if you have pictures of your hit list bucks.. I would love to see them!

I am not hunting this area opening day because I dont want to spook him out early, but this is my #1 hit list buck.


----------



## 12-RING SHOOTER (Jul 27, 2010)

awesome looking buck!!!
bow: 2010 PSE Vendetta XL 60# 27''
arrow: Easton N-Fused ST Axis 400 and Slick Trick 100's
hunting from: trees
what am i looking for? does and bucks
no pics, all i have to hunt is the local public land.....


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

yeah, public land is harder to decide which buck is good to take. its more if it walks out take the shot. no picking and choosing


----------



## hunter14 (Oct 14, 2009)

My game plan is to go out in the morning, pull the cameras and do a little scouting, and maybe do a little hunting.... haha. Then come back in the afternoon and set up in a draw.

Bow: 2010 athens accomplice 34
arrows: GT velocity xts and slick tricks
Still hunting and spot and stalk.
I need a trophy! preferably a B&C or a P&Y.

I dont have any trail cam pictures of the bucks I'm hunting, but I have some out of the spotting scope.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 15, 2011)

I'll be on a doe mission early and then around mid Oct. I'll be after the biguns. Here's my equipment.

Bow. 2008 Mathews Dxt at 64#'s and 29" draw

Arrows. CX Maxima Hunter 350 with Nocturnal 


BTW that's a really nice buck. Hope you get him! 

No pics for me either.

Broadheads. NAP HellRazors

Release. Scott Lil Goose.

Double Bull blind and a few stands. Don't ask me what brand.


----------



## hunter14 (Oct 14, 2009)

messed up on some of the pictures...


----------



## Bow Hunter Beck (Aug 28, 2011)

i got one trail camera picture first time ever using it so i just put it on public land but this is what i got
Bow- Mathews Drenalin at 65#'s 29" draw
Arrows -Maxima blue streak broad head blood runners
Hunting- trees
Looking for- Anything on public land but has to be a monster on private land


----------



## Bow Hunter Beck (Aug 28, 2011)




----------



## Bow Hunter Beck (Aug 28, 2011)

That the public land i got but still need to check the ones i have farther up north


----------



## arhoythunter (Aug 3, 2010)

Hoyt alphamax32 70lbs
Victory VFORCE on on end a rage 2 blade,Magnus or swhacker and on the other end a green or red nocturnal
Hunting from a summit viper xl or a few loc ons. May try spot and stalk and still hunting.
Hell I'll take anything "out of meat"


----------



## need-a-bow (Aug 10, 2010)

arhoythunter said:


> hoyt alphamax32 70lbs
> victory vforce on on end a rage 2 blade,magnus or swhacker and on the other end a green or red nocturnal
> hunting from a summit viper xl or a few loc ons. May try spot and stalk and still hunting.
> Hell i'll take anything "out of meat"


bacon!!!!


----------



## texasbow15 (Jul 28, 2011)

I will be hunting at my ranch in southeast Texas which is about a 5 minute drive from my house
Bow- Mission Craze 55#
Arrows- Beaman Ics hunter 400 with Muzzy MX-3
Hunting out of a treesatnd
and will be going after a pretty nice buck, but if a does walks out I might shot her


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> I'll be on a doe mission early and then around mid Oct. I'll be after the biguns. Here's my equipment.
> 
> Bow. 2008 Mathews Dxt at 64#'s and 29" draw
> 
> ...


do you have any past experience with the hell razors?? I really want to buy them because I like ground blind hunting and I want a good sharp fixed blade to shoot through my mesh.


----------



## texasbow15 (Jul 28, 2011)

outdoorsman3 said:


> do you have any past experience with the hell razors?? I really want to buy them because I like ground blind hunting and I want a good sharp fixed blade to shoot through my mesh.


 Hey outdoorsman3, you should look into the muzzy mx-3 they shoot through mesh perfect.


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

im not a big fan of the muzzys, I know there are nothing wrong with them and they are great and everything but I am a big NAP supporter. I think they are a great all around company.


----------



## outdoorkid1 (Nov 20, 2010)

Supplies are in my signiture.

Hunting mostly from trees but will hunt out of a few homemade ground blinds.

First few days I'm looking for nothing but a big MATURE doe to fill my freezer and then I will wait For the big boys or I will just shoot another doe when I'm runnin low on meat.

Have pictures of a few nice bucks, but they arn't really on my "hit list" as I only have like 2-3 pictures of them from different days. I will Just wait for a bigger or older deer to walk by, but I think If one of them would walk by my stand and give me a good shot I would take him.


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

Rampage XT 65, or the Elite bow coming out in September, just depends. Ill be using FMJs with T3s. Out of a treestand. Ill be hunting on public land in the beginning and then one of my properties for gun and late season. Sorry no pics.


----------



## bonecollector 3 (Jan 16, 2011)

Pse Dream Season Evo 60lbs-26.5
carbon force stl hunters -Steel Force sabertooth.
Scott shark release.
Hunting out of tree -Rivers edge hang on or some old LOCONS.

Im after this one.Sorry the one on the right


----------



## bow hunter11 (Dec 7, 2010)

My signature for supplies. Will be hunting out of stands and got two bucks on trail cam that are on my hit lists


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 15, 2011)

outdoorsman3 said:


> do you have any past experience with the hell razors?? I really want to buy them because I like ground blind hunting and I want a good sharp fixed blade to shoot through my mesh.


 I'm just trying them this year, but I used Muzzys last year and they worked well. I like the HellRazors cause theres 4 BHs instead of 3. Have you used the Bloodrunners?


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

no I have not. first time this year.


----------



## taxidan (Aug 7, 2011)

Got some pics of a nice 8 point in velvet on my trailcam on the property. If I get a crack at him while he's still in velvet he's done. If his velvet gets scraped off i'll let him walk. Last year I shot a big doe just after opener and want to do a pedestal mount with her and a velvet buck. Bigger game plan though is for my 14 year old daughter to get her first deer this season.


----------



## Rebel17 (Aug 23, 2011)

Bow- PSE Stinger 50# Easton AXIS N-Fused Carbon 400's
G-5 Montects/ Rage 2 Blade 100 gr.
Hunting out of treestand by a river and a pond.
Ive got three nice bucks on my hitlist and two of them are non-typical ill be shootin does first though.


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

taxidan said:


> Got some pics of a nice 8 point in velvet on my trailcam on the property. If I get a crack at him while he's still in velvet he's done. If his velvet gets scraped off i'll let him walk. Last year I shot a big doe just after opener and want to do a pedestal mount with her and a velvet buck. Bigger game plan though is for my 14 year old daughter to get her first deer this season.


thats good! not many female youth hunters these days! good luck getting her one!


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

I havent check the trail camera, but I would like to, maybe I will this evening since it's my birthday today and I have been trying to find something to do so maybe I'll check the trail camera tonight. it's been out there for 4-5 weeks, it's probably full by now.
I will most likely be hunting in Georgia first since bow season in my zone doesnt open up until the 15th or 16th whatever day around that which is a saturday.
I will probably shoot a doe right off the bat unless theres a big buck behind her, then after a doe or 2 I will be going after the bucks and letting the does walk, especially in Ohio and I will do the same thing, get a doe on the ground and then a buck unless I see a shooter buck before a plump slick head.

I will be hunting out of treestands, lock ons here and climbers in Georgia and maybe a lock on and definitely a climber in Ohio.
I will be using my Mathews Monster 6.7 most likely 
my arrows will be a 420 grain Easton axis FMJ 400 with a 100 grain Muzzy MX-3 broadhead,
a 5 pin Black Gold Rush sight with .019 pins sighted out to 70 yards
QAD ultra-rest HD drop away,
Axion GLX 3-d stabilizer, Mathews T5 arrowweb quiver, Scott Little Goose release
Flextone Buck Collector deer call.
and that's about all I know except my realtree AP camo.


----------



## texasbow15 (Jul 28, 2011)

Ignition kid said:


> I havent check the trail camera, but I would like to, maybe I will this evening since it's my birthday today and I have been trying to find something to do so maybe I'll check the trail camera tonight. it's been out there for 4-5 weeks, it's probably full by now.
> I will most likely be hunting in Georgia first since bow season in my zone doesnt open up until the 15th or 16th whatever day around that which is a saturday.
> I will probably shoot a doe right off the bat unless theres a big buck behind her, then after a doe or 2 I will be going after the bucks and letting the does walk, especially in Ohio and I will do the same thing, get a doe on the ground and then a buck unless I see a shooter buck before a plump slick head.
> 
> ...


 Hey Ignition Kid, how is the Flextone Buck Collector deer call?


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

The Buck Collector is a great call. I use it mostly for grunting. I have a different bleat call.


----------



## Rebel17 (Aug 23, 2011)

Yea i have that call to, and I like it, Someone gave me a premos long can Bleat I havent tryed it yet but hopin I will soon...


----------



## isaacdahl (Feb 27, 2010)

Ignition kid said:


> I havent check the trail camera, but I would like to, maybe I will this evening since it's my birthday today and I have been trying to find something to do so maybe I'll check the trail camera tonight. it's been out there for 4-5 weeks, it's probably full by now.
> I will most likely be hunting in Georgia first since bow season in my zone doesnt open up until the 15th or 16th whatever day around that which is a saturday.
> I will probably shoot a doe right off the bat unless theres a big buck behind her, then after a doe or 2 I will be going after the bucks and letting the does walk, especially in Ohio and I will do the same thing, get a doe on the ground and then a buck unless I see a shooter buck before a plump slick head.
> 
> ...


Happy Birthday as of yesterday Clint! Since it's your b-day and ya got nothing to do, you should take a drive down to the DMV and get your license!


----------



## isaacdahl (Feb 27, 2010)

My setup this year will be...

Clothing (for the cold stuff): 
Under Armour Cold gear top, polypro bottoms
Wool sweater, Gamehide pullover 1/4 zip in MO treestand, Day One fleece pants in fall gray
If it gets really cold I'll through on a Day One fleece jacket, also in fall gray

Gear:
Either natural ground blinds or some cheap hangons
One of them cheap wood grunt tubes from Wally's (seems to work pretty well)
Buck 110
various other small things I can't think of off hand

Bow:
'09 Bowtech Sentinel
Some homemade stabs that seem to work pretty well but maybe I'll just use an S-Coil
Easton Lightspeed 340's with some 125gr. NAP broadheads 14% FOC at 400gr. with white wraps and pink blazers
POJ TruGlo that I've had for a while, Scott Silverhorn, Ripcord Code Red

Yeah, it's not the best and quite a few things could be improved upon but hey, it works.


----------



## gunner77 (Jan 24, 2009)

im gonna hunt these acorns as soon as they start falling in the wooded spots i have, you'd be surprised once they start dropping how much the deer scavenge around for them. Then at my local spot behind the house im gonna hunt from a ground blind setting up perpendicular to a pond (their main water source) and a 15-20 acre patch of woods between soybeans and corn on other side. Gotta a couple of does and a decent 8 pointer using the pond every afternoon and morning rite at daybreak. Also if im lucky Rebel17 is supposed to put me on a spot with 3 mature bucks, one a 13 with a drop tine.:thumbs_up


----------



## hunter14 (Oct 14, 2009)

Got out yesterday, Put a stalk on a decent 155" mulie but passed on him... other bucks are on my radar.


----------



## outdoorkid1 (Nov 20, 2010)

hunter14 said:


> Got out yesterday, Put a stalk on a decent 155" mulie but passed on him... other bucks are on my radar.


:mg: You better not shoot one under 155" for the rest of the season. What's the biggest one you got?


----------



## hunter14 (Oct 14, 2009)

outdoorkid1 said:


> :mg: You better not shoot one under 155" for the rest of the season. What's the biggest one you got?


A doe...  haha. I'm probably gonna regret not shooting him, but I have three months so there should be plenty of more chances to get a crack at one. Off to find this nontypical and a bull moose tomorrow


----------



## outdoorkid1 (Nov 20, 2010)

hunter14 said:


> A doe...  haha. I'm probably gonna regret not shooting him, but I have three months so there should be plenty of more chances to get a crack at one. Off to find this nontypical and a bull moose tomorrow


good luck.


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

you lucky ba***** get to hunt this early!! hahaha I want to hunt :/


----------

